# YAY!! I did it! Can you guys please?



## LongingForHorses (Jan 21, 2016)

I called the white house!!! I left a comment on protecting horses! I said (I memorized it): "Hello, I am Xxxxxxxx I live in Virginia and I love horses. Me and my friends where concerned about the horses of America getting slaughtered for dog food and other things. If there is anything you can do, that would be great. Thank you." I had to call several times, sometimes calling to late and the office was closed, but I got through after a few try's. It was hard, but I did it for the horses. If anyone would like to call (please do!!) the presidents phone number (I also memorized that) is: 1-202-456-1414. Thanks guys! Please call. For the horses!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You, of course, have the right to voice your opinion on any matter. And, good for you for actually making a call. 

But, I disagree with you on horse slaughter and will continue to work to get processing houses re-opened in the US.

It can be done well and think it irresponsible to waste the meat of horses that can do good for so many. I find slaughter much better than chemical euthanasia which poisons the environment.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Horse slaughter is necessary whether us horse lovers want to believe it or not.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would like it better if more people called and said "we are concerned about our horses being transported unnecessarily long distances, to unregulated slaughter houses outside our country. Please can we revisit this to find the best way of humanely removing the overpopulation.


----------

